# Seiko Titanium Strap 5M62



## m1n1man (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there

can anyone advise me where I can buy a new titanium watch strap/bracelet for a seiko titanium 5M62 0AM0. The only markings I can see on the strap are 33 H8.K.I The original one clearly has a design fault!!

Ian


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

m1n1man said:


> Can anyone advise me where I can buy a new titanium watch strap/bracelet for a seiko titanium 5M62 0AM0.


So your 5M62-0AMO is one of these 2 versions ?



















m1n1man said:


> The only markings I can see on the strap are 33 H8.K.I


If so, then the Seiko part number for a replacement bracelet is *33H8WM*.

Seiko Australia (whose database I got the information from) are showing 'in stock', so they're still available.

You could try ordering from Seiko in UK (waste of a phone call, IMHO  )....

Or go through one of the Oz wholesale Seiko distributors, like Smith & Smith: http://www.smithnsmith.com.au/


----------



## m1n1man (Feb 7, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> m1n1man said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone advise me where I can buy a new titanium watch strap/bracelet for a seiko titanium 5M62 0AM0.
> ...


----------



## m1n1man (Feb 7, 2010)

m1n1man said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > m1n1man said:
> ...


Thanks for your help. I will try the options you have suggested. In the meantime I have identified an American company who appear to have the strap at $79 plus postage is that about correct? It is only the clasp mechanism I am after is it possible to buy that seperately in the Uk to avoid heavy postal costs/

Ian


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

m1n1man said:


> > If so, then the Seiko part number for a replacement bracelet is *33H8WM*.
> 
> 
> *It is only the clasp mechanism I am after* is it possible to buy that seperately in the UK to avoid heavy postal costs.


You should have said that in the first place. 

The Seiko p/n for the clasp assembly (described simply as 'Buckle') is *33H8WM-BK*.

Again, Seiko Australia are showing this p/n in stock.

Alternatively, if you're not bothered about originality ....

Cousins UK offer a range of generic (unbranded) bracelet clasps - in both Stainless and Titanium, in many widths and styles.

See: http://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/10/0/1999.aspx

You could adapt one of them (involving a little work with a jeweller's file or Dremel moto-tool) to make it fit your bracelet.


----------

